# Crude in colors



## georgeoj (Jan 26, 2013)

The light coming thru the window on a snowy winter day is just right for getting good color shots. I try to get at least one every winter.  George


----------



## epackage (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pic...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome !  

 THAT IS CALENDAR WORTHY11


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 26, 2013)

Great pic and great bottles.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice Cruditity! []


----------



## glass man (Jan 26, 2013)

YES!!I too love colors and crudity...very nice!JAMIE


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 26, 2013)

great photo !! 

 thanks so much for sharing with us !

 the cornflower fellow and the taller citron type, are they pontiled?


 jimbo


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 26, 2013)

They do have a bit of a push up but are after the pontil era. The tall citron colored one is M. G. Co (Missouri Glass Company) on the base. The odd blue (not cornflower) is not marked.  George


----------



## deenodean (Jan 26, 2013)

Hats Off !


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice...they look great!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW!!! NICE ONES...


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice Group, Gotta love it.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice picture.  Thank you for sharing it with us George.  Paul


----------



## Stardust (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmill (Mar 31, 2013)

wow that is a great photo love your jars very nice


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 31, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice picture indeed![sm=thumbup.gif]
 Randy


----------

